# 8-year-old Says He ‘feels Amazing’ After Beating Stage 4 Cancer



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 3, 2018)

*8-year-old says he ‘feels amazing’ after beating stage 4 cancer*





Cameron Scott 
By Danae Leake | December 2, 2018 at 11:50 AM CST - Updated December 3 at 5:34 AM 
MEMPHIS, TN (WAFB) - The family of an 8-year-old boy is overwhelmed with happiness after he beat stage four cancer, according to the family’s Gofundme account.

Cameron Scott, 8, underwent chemotherapy and radiation treatments at St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital in Memphis after he was diagnosed with a rare form of brain cancer. The treatments started after the boy began experiencing back pain last year.

Doctors discovered the boy had a tumor known as medulloblatoma at the base of his brain, and that it was spreading to his spine.

The boy underwent a four-hour surgery in order to remove the tumor. After six months of receiving follow-up treatments, Scott is now cancer-free.

The “Today” show brought Scott on the show,where the boy says he “feels amazing.”


----------



## nysister (Dec 3, 2018)

Awwww what a cutie! I'm glad he's doing well. I hope he has a long, happy and healthy life!


----------



## cinnespice (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm happy for him.
When i used to get treatment I always used to look at the little ones and say man they are the strongest.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jan 15, 2019)

So beautiful!!! Him and his parents are beyond blessed.


----------



## Anacaona (Jan 16, 2019)

Finally some good news!!


----------



## dancinstallion (Jan 21, 2019)

Praying he has a long cancer free life!


----------



## lisatamika (Jan 21, 2019)

So happy for him.  This is the same tumor that took my first husband's life.


----------

